# x-ray analysis on my last gold button



## mls26cwru (Feb 3, 2014)

sorry guys, but I just got the results back on my last 10 gram button I processed and had to tell some people 

I refined the gold from a bunch of gold fingers i had been saving up. Used AP, dropped the first time with SMB. Re-refined and dropped the second time with oxalic acid. X-ray annalysis came back at 99.99% pure and was paid at 97% spot :!: :!: :!:

Just had to let you guys know partially because i am pretty darn proud, but also to say thanks to all of you and the knowledge you have shared!!!

Mike



Title edit for searching topic. Congrats, Lou


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 3, 2014)

Good job!!! Let's see...around maybe $350 + ? I take it this wasn't your first button. Was it hard to sell your baby? Money talks but I don't know if I could sell my first button (if/when I ever get one). Maybe the next one though.

Keep it up.


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 3, 2014)

Congratulations, you should be very proud!


----------



## MGH (Feb 3, 2014)

Well... this is the Gallery section, right? Did you get a picture of that button before you sold it? 8)

Also, if you don't mind sharing, where did you sell for 97% of spot? Was it a gold buyer, jeweler, or maybe some private individual who happened to want some physical gold? I've sold a little here and there locally. Was getting 96% from a jeweler who I have to believe is really using the metal. Then started working with a buyer who matched that at first, but then had to go down to 95%. I never took 95%. I went back to the jeweler who has happy to continue buying at 96%. Of course I'd like to get more, but this jeweler is very good to work with. I'm still pretty new, and I don't want to jeopardize the relationship by asking for more too soon - especially if I only show up once every few months with 10g - 15g to sell.

Congratulations!


----------



## mls26cwru (Feb 4, 2014)

I thought I had a picture of it, but I seem to have lost it when I changed phones a little while back :/ I really wish I still had the picture of it but I guess I can always make more 

I will have to ask my father as to the name of the company. My father dabbles appraisals/liquidation of coin collections, so he has contacts in the south (he live in Tennessee). When I visited over Christmas, he was rather impressed with the button, and asked me if I knew what the purity was. I said no, and he said he knew a guy that could tell me, so I naturally jumped at the opportunity. The results came back today and the settlement check for $390.

PS - To the moderators, I apologize that this may be in the wrong section since I do not have a picture... I got a little overzealous thinking I would add at a later time the picture that I evidently lost :/ Please move the thread if need be.


----------



## kmann1969 (Feb 14, 2014)

I will give 97% for all refined buttons,bars,or whatever. pm me for info


----------

